# A boat to avoid?????? Catalina 27



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have run across a 1989 Catalina 27 that shall we say is a little damp. The owner didn''t winterize properly and the boat took on water thru the H2O intake on the inboard diesel. The H2O froze and split the intake filter. The boat went down to the top of the deck flooding all electronics and engine. It was down in a VERY clean and clear lake for almost 48 hours. Since the engine has been checked out by a mechanic, run and pickled. The electronic board will need to be replaced as well as the cushions. Is this boat to be avoided. The ownner will take $10K for the boat with an aditional $4K at the end of 1 year if all is well with the boat. Any and all repairs will be deducted from the balance due after the year. Any suggestions?
Signed,
Skeptically wet behind the ears


----------



## mrputzo (Jan 21, 2001)

The price seems very high considering all the potential problems. I would look another one. Even at a price of 10K flat I would stay away.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Do yourself a huge favor and pass on this "opportunity." Used boats have enough problems without having the added complications associated with immersion. Look at the prices of simliar used boats and you will see that this, unfortunately, is not a deal. If you want a good, very cheap used boat check out places like Block Island Marittime, the URI Foundation, www.chapman.org and the other academies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HAMIAM,
Thanks so much for the information on URI and the others. How would you suggest moving a 28'' to 30'' boat from their loccation in RI to the midwest? I am new to this and not sure what types of costs would be associated with such a move. Again any suggestions are very much appreciated.
Michael


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

A 28'' to 30'' boat can be hauled overland by any of the boat hauling companies out there. I have used a company called JOWI Yacht Transport and would highly recommend you give Wiley, Jr. a call. Basically, you pack up the boat and remove the mast and Wiley comes along with a huge trailer and hauls the rig and the hull to your location. If you plan ahead, the cost ends up being quite reasonable. 

Ham


----------



## jnfrey (Jan 28, 2001)

don''t buy this boat unless you can get it for $2000 tops, you''ll spend the rest of your life taking care of it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you all who replied to this post. I settled on and bought a 91 Capri 26. The boat seems to have everything I need (and many things I don''t) to start off in my sailing experience.
Seemed like everyone was in agreement that the Cat 27 should be avoided.
Again thanks to all the knowledgeable people on SailNet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m new to this forum so please bear with me. I was curious as to why avoid 27ft Catalina? I heard they were good for ocean voyages. Any tidbits would be helpful, as we are in the process of choosing our boat. Right now we have a 1968 26ft Grampian and it''s almost like choosing a mate. Just as difficult!  Any comments welcomed about the 27 Catalina. One of the features we read about was they rolled real good to come right back up. Not that I want it to roll all the way under and back up but to know a boat could withstand the harsh weather and waves is a good thing. 

Thanks for your time....


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Its like this, boats are built for a purpose and the Catalina was built as a coastal cruiser/ racer. I have been racing on one for a while now and think that they are a lot of boat for the money and really sail quite well for their age and price. 

BUT, these are not boats that I would want to spend a lot of time sailing on long ocean passages. They are just not that robust. They have large unsupported hull panels that routinely flex in even a small seaway (over a long hard passage you would slowly take the boat apart as this kind of flexing takes a real toll on fiberglass and connections to fiberglass.) We have bent a boom and broken mast hardware by dipping a boom in a spinaker broach. A boat that I would want to take to sea I would want to take that kind of abuse without flinching. 

I have seen a Catalina 27 suddenly develop a hull deck joint problem that would sink you if it happened offshore. 

So while I really do like the Catalina 27, I certainly do not rrecommend them as long range cruisers. They were very cleaver designs that have helped a lot of people get into our sport. They really offer a lot of usuable space in a boat that is still fun to sail. In many ways, if there was a "Good Boat Hall of Fame" the Cat. 27 would be a very obvious early inductee. BUT that does not make it my choice for offshore work.

Jeff


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

I think that the gist of the preceding discussion was to avoid this particular Cat 27, not all Cat 27''s. I agree with Jeff though, that I would definately not take a Cat. 27 on an ocean voyage. Is that what you were planning??? Rob ~~~~_/)~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you so much for the replies....I am new at sailing and have been reading so much my eyes are a fixed red. The real learning I have been experiencing is our weekend trips out on the Coast of MS....it''s been exciting to say the least.
We were looking at some Cat 27''s for ocean voyaging because of the wing keel. Less hassle I suppose. Lightning Struck (our boat) has a 4.3 ft keel.

We started building a Tiki 30 Catamaran but I love the way Lightning Struck(Grampian 26)heels over as the wind fills her sails. We could modify our Grampian to be more sea worthy but wanted to check other options also. At present time on 26ft G. we are looking at making the cockpit smaller and shortning the cabin door. But haven''t closed the door looking at other boats....Within four years time come hell or high waters we will live aboard and cut the dock lines for good.  My future husband has experience sailing and got his start on the water by sea kayaking from Florida to the Bahama''s and Dominican Republic.... He has alot to teach me and I love every minute of it!

Thanks again!
Becky


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Becky- 

A wing keel is not my first choice for ocean voyaging. Although they have a comparatively shoal draft and do sail better than boats with shoal draft that lack wings, wing keels give up a lot of performance to conventional fin keel boats. Wing keels also have a quicker motion through a larger roll angle, since the lack the dampening affects, and higher moment of inertia of a deeper fin keel.

While wing keels allow you to get into shallower water when upright, they often have more draft when heeled than a deeper fin. Beyond that once aground they are substantially harder to free (especially in sand or mud).

I would suggest that neither the Grampian 26 nor the Catalina 27 are the kind of boat on which to "live aboard and cut the dock lines for good" and that your efforts might be better aimed at more suitable craft.

Respectfully
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff for the info. I may be opening a door to alot of different options but I was wondering if you (or anyone) can give me a clue as to what is a sea worthy boat that has crossed oceans? 
As I said in previous posting, we haven''t closed doors to other options such as, instead of modifying Grampian but to sell her and invest in different vessel.

(think I should do some more reading...oivey...got some visine?)

Thanks for your time,

Becky


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have come upon a Sol 18 catamaran on a trailer at a modest price. Does anyone know who made these? When? Sailing characterisitcs? Are they still made? An active racing class?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wildpony you might want to check out this site.
http://www.johnsboatstuff.com/default.htm
I have found it to have a usefull amount of inf. on Bluewater boats. I am sure that it will give you more things to think about.


----------

